# Candice Swanepoel at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (68x) Update 2



## Mandalorianer (10 Nov. 2015)

*Backstage*

*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *​


----------



## MetalFan (10 Nov. 2015)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (13x)*

:thx: für's Zuckerstück! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2015)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (13x)*

Reizend :thx: dir


----------



## jys (11 Nov. 2015)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (13x)*

Danke fur Candice


----------



## Mandalorianer (11 Nov. 2015)

*Candice Swanepoel at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (13x)*

35x

*Backstage*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Runway*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (48x) Update*

:thx: dir fürs nette Update


----------



## ass20 (11 Nov. 2015)

*AW: Candice Swanepoel at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (48x) Update*

Thanks so much


----------



## Mandalorianer (11 Nov. 2015)

*Candice Swanepoel at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (48x) Update*

20x

*Runway*

*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *​


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

:thx: dir fürs weitere Update


----------



## loveandrockets (11 Nov. 2015)

thank you for the photos she was great


----------



## Freaker (11 Nov. 2015)

nice thanks


----------



## canil (11 Nov. 2015)

Gorgeous! thanks :thumbup:


----------



## milchtoast (11 Nov. 2015)

Truly wonderful!


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (12 Nov. 2015)

:thx: für das knackige Model! :thumbup:
Tobi


----------



## kueber1 (13 Nov. 2015)

sieht gut aus, allerdings weis ich bei der nie, hat die nun Brüste oder nicht??? VS wirkt wohl doch Wunder, ohne ist Sie eher flach


----------



## bonzo16 (3 Feb. 2016)

wunderbra, da kann ich in meinem feinripp nicht anstinken,
und flügel hab ich auch nicht,
einfach entzückend, danke sehr


----------



## engkrgz (3 Feb. 2016)

Echt Engel :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## david66 (6 Feb. 2016)

thank you for the pics


----------



## DAVDAV (14 Feb. 2016)

victoria secrets!!!


----------

